# HELP! How do I get Filezilla access to my centos 6.0 vps?



## subzodus (Dec 14, 2014)

I've tried and tried for over 6 hours now trying to get access to my vps with filezilla. I'm running on centos 6 and I need an easy to follow tutorial. I also need to be able to have access to the root folder as well.


----------



## dnom (Dec 14, 2014)

Just login as root.

https://it.unh.edu/sftp/filezilla.html


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 14, 2014)

You may want to set up the connection in FileZilla as SFTP and not FTP.  You probably aren't running an FTP server on a stock CentOS box.

Some more details of what error you're getting would be helpful.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep.  Just use SFTP in Filezilla instead of FTP (since more than likely, you're not running an FTP server).


----------



## SentinelTower (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi,

As the other said, if you are not running a FTP server, choose SFTP in filezilla. Point it to your server and log in with the same credentials you use for ssh.

If you need the access to the root folder, then you have to permit root to log in in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and use the user root in filezilla however this is not recommended for server security reasons.


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 15, 2014)

SentinelTower said:


> If you need the access to the root folder, then you have to permit root to log in in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and use the user root in filezilla however this is not recommended for server security reasons.


An alternative is 


PermitRootLogin without-password

This would allow you to login as root with an ssh key, but not with a password.

Unfortunately, now that I look at FileZilla, it doesn't appear to support ssh keys.  Maybe I'm missing the option...?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 15, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> An alternative is
> 
> 
> PermitRootLogin without-password
> ...


https://wiki.filezilla-project.org/Howto#SFTP_using_SSH2:_Key_based_authentication

POW!

Or...



> Starting with version 3.0.8, FileZilla has a built-in key management page in the settings dialog.


----------

